# Scared



## Irena Serbia (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello
I was diagnosed in september 2013 with IBS. Since 2010 I have morning nausea or gas, very rare abdominal pain, sometimes bloating.... I ve done alder weber test month or two ago and result was negative... but what worries me is that after BM, on toilet paper I see tiny tiny tiny spots - dark brown, light brown or lightly red... nothing in the stool, just on tp... could it be from undigested food...lately I started eating whole grains bread rather than white wheat bread?


----------



## daneekaj (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi!

I saw that our symptoms are pretty similar and I actually have this off and on. Don't worry too much about it. If it's undigested food, that's really okay, that is what poop is. What's concerning is if it's blood, and a lot of it.

Do you have hemorrhoids? I know that with constipation and straining this is very common and for me, they can often produce those specs of red or dark red on the tp but not in the toilet bowl. Even if you don't have hemorrhoids, your rectum could be scratched a little, but neither of these is anything to worry about. I would not be concerned. UNLESS, of course, you see deep red, tarry brown, or bright red in abundance -- on poop, in bowl and tp. Then make your way to the ER, my friend.


----------



## Irena Serbia (Jun 27, 2014)

I do have external hemorrhoid, but it doesn't hurt..I didn't think it could produce those specs, I thought that with hemorrhoids there's always fresh blood and a lot more than just specs.. ? So it could be from that? I am worried because lately I see it each time on tp, maybe they were there before too but I didn't pay attention and wasnt paranoid..so in my mind is that it is blood from GI and that it is something serious  I am so paranoid that each time I watch the poop,bowl..they are not there, or at least I can not see them.. I did sent my stool for Alder Weber testing-and it showed that there's no blood in the stool, but I am afraid that maybe it was false negative test, cause I do see those specks on tp...and yes,they could be from the food,but they could be from blood too,cause they are dark brown,maybe dark red, I dont know, lightly brown,lightly red..I just hope if its blood that its from that external hemorrhoid.
Otherwise, I do not feel pain often.. I felt it in november for 4-5 days and there was a lot of bloating too,but after BM it was better.. whole last week I felt pain but during the period (and before it) so maybe it was conected with it... I do not have serious simptoms, at least I think so, and I hope its just IBS and nothing more


----------



## Irena Serbia (Jun 27, 2014)

P.S. Now I had BM, I had to look in the stool too, and I saw those specks there too (((((((


----------



## Irena Serbia (Jun 27, 2014)

could it be dying bacteria from probiotic I take these days?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often hemorrhoids just bleed barely enough to have a few specks of bright blood on the Toilet paper.


----------



## Irena Serbia (Jun 27, 2014)

And those specks in the stool? I really can not define if it could be from blood or not, they are red and tiny tiny, like a salt grain, but it maybe could be from tomato or? There are also dark brown,almost black. Stool is normal color, no pain, no strains, just specks, dots, tiny pieces of everything....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Probably just from the foods you have eaten... I would stop inspecting it so closely so you do not drive yourself to unnecessary worry or anxiety.


----------

